# African Lined Mantis and Orchid pics...



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Just managed to get my first feeding pics and thought I'd share.....

S. lineola & H. coronatus




















































































Also...... Male or female??










Cheers!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

i see 7 segments there !


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I see a mantis there !


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> i see 7 segments there !


See that's what I thought, but then I was told that you don't count the very last segment. I still haven't got the hang of this sexing malarky, lol.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I was just thinking..... Why are they called African Lined Mantis? Where is the line? lol.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's some more I took today....


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I liked them.... lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice pictures :2thumb:


austin


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow Ogzi that orchid is really pink. Do they get pinker as they get older cos mine has just started to get a bit pinkish, think she's L5


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh hello old thread! lol.

Cheers Austin!

She is a really pink one slinkies! I haven't seen many that are as pink as she is. She got pinker as she got older, then when she shed to adult a week or so ago most of it disappeared and she turned white. Although a bit of pink is starting to appear again on her legs. I don't think they look half as nice when they are adult, lol.


----------

